# I need a middle name for Grace!



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

We've had the hardest time coming up with names for this soon-to-be-born little girl of mine. It's ridiculous I tell ya...lol.

My 21mo DD's name is Georgia Mae, and we love it.









We're now contemplating the name Grace - which I love, but I'm stuck on what to use as a middle name. "Marie" or "Ann" is out - too common for middle's with people my age and half my family have those as first AND middles so they'll all argue over who she was named after...lol.

We're thinking Grace Catherine so far, but I'd love to hear what names you can come up with... Thanks!


----------



## m0xxie (May 18, 2010)

I absolutely love the name Grace, but I think it works much better as a middle name than a first name, as far as flow and musicality go. Have you considered naming her Catherine Grace, but still using Grace as her primary name? Lots of people do go by their middle names.... just a thought. And how wonderful, the world needs more Grace!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

My neice is Grace Katherine


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Grace Delilah comes to mind.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I really like Grace Catherine!


----------



## juliebird (Jan 26, 2007)

Grace Catherine is beautiful







)

the only names that come to mind are:
Grace Lynn

Grace Lenore


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Kathleen
Olivia
Amelia
Josephine
Pauline
Catrina
Evelyn
Eileen
Scarlet
Corinne


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

I was going to suggest Grace Mae (that was one of our names for last baby, but he is a he!), but that obviously won't work. I also like Grace Elizabeth or Grace Ella. Love, love, love the name Grace!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Grace...
Caroline
Louise
Lauren
Leigh
Yvonne
Anita
Christine


----------



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW - nice names ladies!!!

So far my fav's you've all listed are:

Grace...
Elizabeth
Evelyn
Caroline
Olivia
Delilah

In fact, I love Grace Elizabeth so much that it's now tied for 1st place with Grace Catherine!

I'd love to use a name starting with the letter "A", but then her initials would be GAG...lol.

This is REALLY helping me, so keep them coming!!!! Thank you ladies so much!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Grace Caroline


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

My name is Grace Anne. I LOVE my name


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I know a 6 year old Grace Heather, it goes well with her last name and is after her aunt.


----------



## Headmeister (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthernPixie* 
I know a 6 year old Grace Heather, it goes well with her last name and is after her aunt.

NorthernPixie: I *LOVE LOVE LOVE* the name Heather! Which is a good thing, since that is MY name









I wouldn't have a problem using it, but I'd rather not have to answer any questions my children might have, such as, "why wasn't I named after you but Gracie was?", or, have a 13yo screaming, "I hate that I was named after you!!!" lol...


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Georgia Mae

and...

Grace Teadora

-This is my fave because both girls would share the long 'a' sound and the 'or' sound

Grace Isabella (Gracie Belle, Graciebella)

Grace Delaney (Gracie-D)


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I think Grace sounds really pretty when it's followed by a name that starts with a vowel. I love Grace Eleanor, Grace Irene, Grace Elena, Grace Ellen, and Grace Eileen, and also Grace Elizabeth, which you already had. Its sounds like you like the really pretty classic names, not super popular, but kind of old fashioned.
I also like the name Graciela.
Marie is my older sister's middle name, and BOTH me and my oldest sister have Anne for our middle names. I felt totally gypped.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Grace Mckenzy


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

veronica?


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I love the first name Grace.







I had an Aunt Grace and she was just the most lovely lady...

I think of:

Grace Eleanor
Grace Genevieve (GG/Gigi would be an adorable nickname)
Grace Juliet
Grace Lucinda
Grace Irene
Grace Camilla
Grace Genevra


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Grace Lucina... Lucina was the Goddess of Childbirth.


----------



## alyxashx92 (Feb 21, 2013)

Me and my husband have decided to name one of our twin girls grace, but we are stuck on a middle name. Any suggestions?


----------

